# Shih Tzu Does your pet have short hair or long?



## mom to lil buddy

I recently acquired an 8 yr old Shih Tzu. He had previously been shaved, and I am letting him grow. But I wonder, how many pets really have the beautiful long coat, or does everybody shave them off? Max's coat has grown out about three inches now and he looks like a barrel of fluff! (When he was shaved he shivered all the time, just in the air conditioning.) 

I usually comb him as he sits on my lap in the evening and so far we have had no problems with matts. I just really don't know what to expect as his coat gets longer. 

Virginia


----------



## pamperedpups

I would say the majority of pets like your Shih Tzu have their coats shaved short for ease of care. Most owners simply don't have the time to devote to the daily grooming required to keep a pet in full coat. You also either have to learn how to properly wash and dry that long coat at home, or take your pet to the groomer regularly. Of course, you can always keep your pet in a "teddy bear" type trim instead where the coat is shaved, but not extremelly short. Pets with these clips should still receive some at-home care between grooming appointments, but aren't nearly as demanding as a full coat.


----------



## poofywoof

*****zu Coat*

Most pets are kept very short, just to simplify things for the owners as the prev. post says. Those long, beuatiful coats you see in pictures or on TV are very time consuming to care for. That requires much more than a brushing each day. The owners who keep their dogs in those coat lengths are usually show-homes. They are constantly vigilant about the coat: they tie it up or wrap it to prevent damage, soiling, etc. 
It is much more practical for the pet owner to find a shorter (not necessarily shaved ) style.
Experiment with your dog at different lengths and see what both of you are most comfortable with. There are many cute, practical styles to choose from.


----------



## mom to lil buddy

Thanks--the one magazine I bought to look at different cuts, either had all show dogs, or puppies--they really didn't show other cuts for adult dogs. Whatever length it grows to, I would never give up our nightly grooming sessions, it is one of the most relaxing things I do, and Max has come to love it as well, he even slept throught working the legs and feet and when I first got him, he would always try and get away as soon as I moved toward the feet.

Virginia


----------



## the_gopher

We kept Nikki (my Mom's shih tzu) shaved because of how active she was. Considering I was a groomer, up keep wasn't the issue, but her wanting to run around outdoors all the time was. She did agility, rolled in mud, ect ect so we just found it easier to keep the hair on the short side. A lot of owners of long haired breeds tend to keep them short for ease of grooming, b/c they either don't know or don't want to spend the time brushing.


----------



## Keno's Mom

If you keep up with the grooming (may mean daily combing/brushing) then you could let it get long. But IMO if he's not a show dog, I'd keep it shorter. Its much easier to maintain a short or semi-long coat.

Then again, that's why I like the shorthair dogs to begin with - you don't need to worry about a lot of grooming. Same goes for my cats - give me shorthairs over the longhairs any day


----------



## DoggyMoments

*One for long hair.*

Gizmo has long hair. It's not completely down to the floor like the show dogs, however it's as long as it could grow in his 10mths of life (it must take a long time to get to the floor). He does get groomed regularly (they give us a great discount since they like him so much). Around the face and paws is what we get trimmed, and the rest so far we're growing out. (I just can't imagine putting any type of cutting tool near his face). 

He does still love to race around here and there. I really think he could be an agility dog, which I thought of as very unusual for a Shih Tzu, till I saw the gopher's post. (I would love to know more about agility) 

Gizmo really seems to enjoy having long hair. I know that sounds funny, it's just the way he prances around, he's so proud after he's been groomed.

Who knows how long he'll have long hair. If it becomes a problem it would get trimmed shorter. However, I think we'd at least like to see him all decked out in his long hair, take some pictures and then keep it mid length maybe.

Wow I can't believe I found a place I can ramble on that much about my dogs hair!!
Thanks for reading
~Cheryl


----------



## mom to lil buddy

*Shih Tzu*

Cheryl

What is the texture of Gizmo's coat? Max's is all cotton like, with very little silky outer coat, but we really don't have problems with mats or knots. Koko's however, has the silkier outer coat and very little finer undercoat, but what she does have get's knots. She has been to the groomer regularly for about 9 months before I got her, and is a jewel to groom.

Max looks like a tub but is all hair, I am letting it grow for now, but I know that when it gets hot it will have to be cut.


----------



## peace36

*Trying to grow long*

I have a shih tzu. Her name is Mea and she is 9 months old. I plan on letting her hair grow long. I had to clip her pretty short just to get the stringy hair off.

When I got her (at 4months old) The vet said she was extremely malnurished and I think that affected her hair.

Anyway what is growing out now is so soft and pretty. I am going to let it get pretty long. Maybe not quite as long as the show coat but I just love brushing her and her hair has black light brown red and so many different shades its to pretty to keep short 

I have a Malti-Poo a boy and I will keep him in the puppy cut.


----------



## mom to lil buddy

*Shih Tzu*

I know what you mean about brushing. It is the most relaxing thing I do. Virginia


----------



## aero4ever

I had a Shih Tzu that I would get him shaved or cut short depending on the time of year. He hated being brushed and if his hair got too long in the winter he'd go outside to do his thing and by the time he came back in, he'd have snowballs attached to his coat.


----------



## iluvmy3shihtz

Each one of my shih tzu's has a different coat which is odd, lol. The oldest one, Maggie has a wavy sort of hair..which as a puppy into "young adulthood" got sort of wiry almost! It was really strange..I even questioned the breeder about if she was SURE there wasn't a poodle in this line, lol. She swears not..turns out, the ear infections Maggie was prone to back then, were food related which also had a major impact on her coat! Once we changed her diet( after putting her in the puppy cut) her hair started to become really soft and silky! But by then, it was so hard to grow it out..she always looked so depressed when I was letting it grow, almost like she felt neglected by not being "properly" groomed. She's now 8 yrs old, btw., and silver and white.

Our next Shih Tzu, George, was the most beautiful little black and white puppy I ever saw....lol(aren't they all?) He looked like a little stuffed animal. As his coat grew, it was truly gorgeous....soft and silky...super shiny..straight..perfect, so I decided to let it keep growing, having learned how hard it was to turn back, from Maggie. Sooooooo..we got thru the first year...with that lovely silky "puppy" hair, haha....and things began to turn! Suddenly that undercoat was coming in, and the hair on top was still as pretty as ever..but the daily brushing, to make sure there were no mats was getting kind of old. It took a long time! So, I decided to go for a modified cut, lol...which I immediately regretted! ugh! I had him ruined. The groomer I used assured me that this cut I got him was a great "compromise" between the full coat and puppy cut. What it was, was silly. He looked like he had a skirt on with pigtails! So, I ended up going with the puppy cut. I have since tried to grow his coat back out...but like it was said above, now it gets so thick and bushy...takes alot of conditioner to get it flat..if he's in the rain...poof!, lol....I spend more time doing his hair then my own...thats silly!

So, then we get Harry, who is now 6 mos old and gold and white....well, when I thought the other 2 were perfect..lol, I hadn't met Harry yet!! He seriously does look like a toy..lol, and has this curious little look on his face all the time..and he talks. haha..for real....this time around, I already know I'm just going to let his coat grow for the first year or so, then cut it back. It seems to be more comfortable for the dogs and easier for me. I do keep the hair on their heads, so I can put pigtails or ponytails in, lol. Let the coats get to the Teddybear stage in the fall/winter and shorter in the summer.

I do bathe them all in between having them professionally groomed every 5 weeks. Do their ears/eyes..and brush each of em every other day or so . Well Harry everyday now, so he learns to love it. I do most of the grooming on my lap, including the blow-drying. I just put the blow dryer on the table, the dog on my lap and brush him or her...dryer on low heat.. we face the dryer as I towel and brush them dry. It works for us.


----------



## merrow

my lhasa was shaved right down when i got him i took him off with a 10 in most places he looked dredfull more thing his coat has now grown loads and i cant wait till it gets all the way.

my lhasa is a boy so he dose pee on him self loads  but with baths and some lovely grooming spray its not to bad, i do keep his belly shaved off and i thin around his bumhole so he dosnt get any clingons and the only bit i trim regulay is his feet at he sratches the floor when he pees so they get caked in mud this time of the year.

i would love to see some pics of all ur dogs in full coat as not very many ppl round here can be bothered with the grooming  loads are shavd of with a clipper which is shame because they do look so sweet when they are long 

this is teddy my lhasa http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g45/bryony-and-teddy/100_1341.jpg
this the best shot of him standing this was taken 2 weeks ago he was a bit longer but had a reaction to food and started pulling his coat out  

xxxx


----------



## peace36

Teddy has such a beautful shiny coat is it naturally shiny or do you use something special ?


----------



## merrow

thank u 
he has very good diet of natural raw food and home cooked stuff now and i do give him oil but that is mainly as he get a bit constipated on the bones , but his coat was dull and lifeless when he was on bakers complete and he pulled all the hair out overhis tail and down his saides, but its growing back really nicely, i also use an everning primrose shampoo which is really nice grate for show dogs as well  

but i recomend raw to any one now its helpe my little boy so much 

xx


----------



## peace36

*Merrow*

Could you please tell me what you feed him. Raw food?? If I am able to do that for my 2 I might just start. If you dont mind telling me what and how many times a day you feed him I'd appreciate it


----------



## mom to lil buddy

*short hair or long*

Merrow such a pretty coat. Yesterday for first time, Max's coat actually laid down a bit after we got done brushing. It is about 3 inches long but very soft, not silky like Koko's. She has a long of growing out to do. Her previous owner shaved her muzzle and her backside, (kept her in diapers) and wanted to keep her mouth clean I guess. Virginia


----------



## merrow

well he is a very small sized lhasa and he has 2 chciken wings in the morning or any other bones like that. they have the bones in the morning as they give them the energy for the day ahead.

and at night he has minced meat or chunks  he is ment to have a small amount of veggie mush but she dosnt eat it lol. i give teddy 2 capsuals of oil usally everning primrose oil and when i rember and can smuggle it in a kelp tablet as they are filled with amino acid.

the boens have helped so much for his teeth they look like hes a puppy  he only really like bird bones but sometimes he will eat lamb and beef as well some ppl also feed keeble along side the meal at night.

this is what he is ment to eat but some day he will just eat 2 chciken wings or 3 and wont eat his supper  u can also bye pre made raw diets from petshops like pets at home which are about 60p each but i used to feed burns which was £6 2.5kg but a box of 12chicken wings from tescos is like£1.30 so it dose work out cheaper and i got a farm sop here that gives me free pork ribs and knuckle bones all raw has to be frozzen 24hours to kill and bacteria 

xxx hope that helps

i bet ur little boy look a bit odd when u first got him. bet he will look so smart when he is done growing


----------



## peace36

Well thank you for posting that. I always thought chicken bones could get logged in their throats. I might try I bit of what you give yours. 

Thanks again


----------



## LatinaC09

i love brushing my shih-tzu! when he gets his hair cut thats one thing he and i both miss.


----------



## jazzy

*the long and the short of it..*

well, the long and the short of it (sorry, i couldn't help myself), is that having long hair or short hair is a matter of how much time you have to spend on grooming your pet. i've also known dogs with skin conditions that caused me to have to give them shorter clips.
it really is all a matter of of taste and practicality. 
as far as the breed being an agility dog, well why not? i know a man who is going deaf that has a shitzu as his service dog! they are bright and eager to please, for the most part. i don't know how a long coat would fair over the jumps though? LOL!
i have a chihuahua who has just learned her basic obedience, and can now go through the tunnel on command.
right now she's driving me nuts with every squeeky toy she owns. guess it's time to play!!! 
thanks for letting me join in. this is fun!



jazzy said:


> well, the long and the short of it (sorry, i couldn't help myself), is that having long hair or short hair is a matter of how much time you have to spend on grooming your pet. i've also known dogs with skin conditions that caused me to have to give them shorter clips.
> it really is all a matter of of taste and practicality.
> as far as the breed being an agility dog, well why not? i know a man who is going deaf that has a shitzu as his service dog! they are bright and eager to please, for the most part. i don't know how a long coat would fair over the jumps though? LOL!
> i have a chihuahua who has just learned her basic obedience, and can now go through the tunnel on command.
> right now she's driving me nuts with every squeeky toy she owns. guess it's time to play!!!
> thanks for letting me join in. this is fun!
> fear not gang! try anything you and your dog love to do together!
> 
> well, the long and the short of it (sorry, i couldn't help myself), is that having long hair or short hair is a matter of how much time you have to spend on grooming your pet. i've also known dogs with skin conditions that caused me to have to give them shorter clips.
> it really is all a matter of of taste and practicality.
> as far as the breed being an agility dog, well why not? i know a man who is going deaf that has a shitzu as his service dog! they are bright and eager to please, for the most part. i don't know how a long coat would fair over the jumps though? LOL!
> i have a chihuahua who has just learned her basic obedience, and can now go through the tunnel on command.
> right now she's driving me nuts with every squeeky toy she owns. guess it's time to play!!!
> fear not gang! try anything if you think you and your dog can do it!
> thanks for letting me join in. this is fun!
> 
> i guess i messed up the editing part...


----------



## Haidden

I have a 5 month old shih-tzu and i plan to keep his hair long, i brush him daily and give him a bath about every 2 weeks or as he needs it. As far as food i feed him Innova Puppy Food..I would feed him raw but it gets pretty expensive. I got him cause I moved into and apartment for college and my girlfriend had always wanted one. So I was like ok ill get one. They are great dogs and I am glad i got him, he is wonderful. His name is Bailey. Here are a few pictures of him.

Bailey playing in the blinds to the patio (barking at people as they walk by)











Bailey sitting in my lap as im driving down the road.











Playing with one of his toys.











My girlfriends brother keeps his golden retriever fairly long also, here is a picture of her.


----------



## merrow

ahh ur pup is so cute iv found feeding raw is cheaper for me but im in the uk so a box of 12 chciken wings is like £1.34p for about 14 he has one or 2 of them a day with a hand full of mince which is like £2.00 and in that pack there is anough for 5 feeds so 1 pack of wings and a pack of mince cost under £4 in total for a week, but thats because i bye weekly its so much cheaper if u can bulkk bye i get free bones from the butcher as well but i havnt had to take teddy to the vet since iv started feeding this so its saved me money there as well 


xxxx


----------



## peace36

Haidden said:


> I have a 5 month old shih-tzu and i plan to keep his hair long, i brush him daily and give him a bath about every 2 weeks or as he needs it.
> Bailey playing in the blinds to the patio (barking at people as they walk by)
> Bailey sitting in my lap as im driving down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shih-tzu is almost the same color as yours! Except her legs are like a reddish color mixed with a little brown.
> 
> You did'nt happen to get him from a breeder here in Rockford IL did you?


----------



## Haidden

No I didnt.

I go to Univ of Tennessee, so pretty far from IL =). I got him locally , well about 45 minutes from where I am. Was the only solid color in the litter, out of 4.


----------



## peace36

Haidden said:


> No I didnt.
> 
> I go to Univ of Tennessee, so pretty far from IL =). I got him locally , well about 45 minutes from where I am. Was the only solid color in the litter, out of 4.


Oh, I was just asking because I usually do not see to many in that color. But seeing how you got yours so far away I guess they are not related


----------



## darknesshayz

when its coming up to winter, i let my dogs hair grow... summer i get it cut.... 

i have a pugzu called flossy (2 years), and two shihtzus called honey (6 months) and jack (5 months).. honeys hair isnt that long and not that bad.... 

jacks is like wow!! like all long and crimpled... no matter how long i bushed him for its like hes gotten himself electorcuted (the only way i can discribed it.). 

where as flossy her face fir grows faster then her body fur when she is cut.

and im sorry about my spelling mistakes!


----------



## ShihtzuBeauty

Eve my gray tzu was my first and I had her in a full coat 'til she was about 7mths. She detested grooming of any kind and mind you from the time she was 8wks. and came home w/me I groomed everyday she just never liked it. Soo now w/4 I keep them in a puppy cut in the warm mths. and a teddy bear cut in the cool mths.

Right now I have them all in a cocker cut but w/out the skirt. I really like the legs being left fuller. I used to take them to my friend/groomer but for the last 3mths. I've been doing them myself here at home and they like it alot better plus I have the control. You can't mess them up 'cause the hair always grows back. Here's a pic. of Eve in a full coat w/pig tails and another of her groom from last wk.


----------



## poodleholic

A little Shih Tzu I fostered needed to be rehomed, so I ended up keeping him. I've got two Standard Poodles, whom I groom myself, so I'm not growing this boy's coat! I keep his body longer than his legs, round the toes, and keep him in the typical puppy cut with the teddy bear face/head. He's adorable, our Luc, and I prefer that look to the show coat.


----------



## bluesbarby

Riley is half shih tzu. I keep him in a teddy bear cut. We have a back hill full of burrs that he loves to get into. I comb him out daily and pretty much anytime he gets into the burrs and whatever else he gets into. His body hair is probably about 3 inches in length on the body, any shorter and he would have a problem with sunburns. He's white so I keep the hair around his eyes clipped short to prevent staining. I love the pig tail look on shih tzu's only if they're female which is probably why I do the teddy bear cut on Riley. But that's just a personal preference.


----------



## Isie boo my shih tzu

I have a 3 year old Shih Tzu and her hair is almost to the floor right now. It is a lot of trouble. She has been shaved and longer than she is right now. I really love her with long hair. She just looks so much more girlie, but I do find that it is really hard to keep up with. Her hair is really soft and really fine. She gets mats a lot and I have to get her cut. I really would love to keep her long all the time, but with the texture of her hair I do not think that is possible. I have lots of friends who also have Shih Tzus and there hair is no where near as soft and fine as mine. I think it just really depends on the texture of your dogs hair whether or not it is going to work out long or not. I wish you the bet of luck! Oh, if your dogs hair has been growing for 10 months and there are no mats now, then you should not have any trouble. My dog really mats around her legs and back end.


----------



## newman

I have newman in full coat. Though I have been noticing some mats in his coat I was told by a breeder to buy a sparkler brush which has to ordered. Unless someone else has a better idea or a brush u can find at a local pet store ( this brush has no balls on the end of the posts). Heres a photo of newman.

Angelina


----------



## brett

mom to lil buddy said:


> I recently acquired an 8 yr old Shih Tzu. He had previously been shaved, and I am letting him grow. But I wonder, how many pets really have the beautiful long coat, or does everybody shave them off? Max's coat has grown out about three inches now and he looks like a barrel of fluff! (When he was shaved he shivered all the time, just in the air conditioning.)
> 
> I usually comb him as he sits on my lap in the evening and so far we have had no problems with matts. I just really don't know what to expect as his coat gets longer.
> 
> Virginia


i just got a 7 year old shih tzu and he is fluffy and when i got him groomed i got it very long still but i want his hair to grow long like picture shih tzue's


----------



## Durbkat

I've been letting my shih tzu's coat grow out since I got him at 9 weeks old, he is 4 months old now. But I have noticed he gets hot real easy so when I get the chance I'm taking him to the groomers to get a small trim.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

When I brouht Teddie home the people that picked him up had shaved him down. His coat was so short that he had balding spots.
















Since then I have let his hair grow. It's not 3-4 inches long and silky. All I can say is you've *got* to make sure you groom him at least every other day or matts shall come.


----------



## Haidden

I have a 9 month old Shih tzu his hair is the silkier type and I keep him long haired and always will. The main areas on him that get matted are on under his ears and the arm pit area. These of course are the 2 spots he HATES for me to brush. I usually brush him twice a day, some times I give him a break and only do it once. 

This is picture from top. He has a very light undercoat and kind of brownish (dark) highlights here and there but majority of him is black. ( I had just applied flea and tick medicine to him not even 15 minutes, so his neck looks wierd to me in the pic)


----------



## rsanna22

I have a six month old shih tzu and have never cut her hair.She been trimmed...but I personally feel it to be no big hassel,you have brush their hair everyday weither it be long or short.I also like the fact that I can do more with it long.its up to you good luck =0)


----------



## Lulilgus

My 8 month old Lhasa Apso has a full coat, and despite her being a total nutter loving the great outdoors and running around, there is nothing more theraputic and bonding than us having an hour together in the evenings for a groomng session. Once the puppy coat is out, the adult coat doesn't matt up or knot nearly as badly. 

As I stated previously, I went on an intensive day course to learn how to look after her coat properly without needing to employ a groomer. I am loving every minute of it and Lily certainly isn't objecting.


----------



## lenagroomer

I am a groomer, and probably about half our business in our town is shit tzus. I definitely agree that whether it is long or short is owner preference and dog tolerance over anything else, that is unless you are planning to show your dog.

It's all about keeping the coat maintained and brushed regularly. I know with most of my clients who keep their shit tzus in longer coat, they will a lot of times shave the under side of the belly and do closer sanitary cuts to help keep the dog clean and especially if the dog goes out doors, help keep things from getting caught in the coat.

What I'm always interested in is when an owner chooses to keep the dog in full coat, is how they choose to do the face. you would think logically they would keep the face long and maintained, but ironically that's not the case the majority of the time.

I have seen more owners choose to keep the face shorter and cut back with a full body coat than visa versa. The other popular style is pulling the top knot back into a ponytail. I would say that the ratio is 80-20 when it comes to this. More people would rather have longer bodies and shorter faces, than the full body, and face cut. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Durbkat

I think the reason people want the face shorter is because its hard for the dog to see and I don't think a shih tzu looks good with the ponytail. When my shih tzu had long hair over his face he was constantly running into things, it was pathetic. So I took some scissors and trimmed it back, but his hair is short now.


----------



## lenagroomer

I definitely agree, but the option is out there to keep the face long but just trim the visor short out of the eyes. I know I would personally keep it short just out of preference, but who knows!


----------



## Durbkat

With Snoopy you have to trim the hair between his eyes and in front of his eyes and on top of his head as his hair flops straight down and covers his view.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

If I had a Shih OR a Lhasa I would keep his or her coat natural and have the topknot pulled into a pony tail or two...I would do as little trimming as possible...Lol!! But I am a groomer, so I know to keep that dog fully combed out each day or every other day, depending on the dog's coat...AND I enjoy doing it!! Tehehehe.

But as far as those who like their dogs faces, or 'visors' trimmed, it all is a matter preference...


----------



## doggone6

Here is our Shih Tzu Gus at 7 months (he's now 9 months):



As you can see, he is in coat and it's still growing; the topknot is now in three bands (two sections) for maintenance wear. He is brushed out fully and the topknot re-done daily, bathed weekly, pads/ears/nails/ sanitary twice a month. I'm a groomer and former handler and not only like the look but the time spent maintaining it (plus, I know how to do it). However, it would probably be a bit much for most people.

I think hair length is really a personal preference.


----------



## Chicster

Gus is SO cute!! I don't think I'd ever seen his picture before


----------



## doggone6

LOL! Yes, Gus is cute...and he knows it! He is also The Emperor of All (just ask him). Very, very hard not to spoil rotten but I keep trying!

So what's the status on your Pom puppy, Chicster?


----------



## Chicster

So far so good, thanks for asking! 

The 3 boys in the CR litter are the ones in my signature picture. I'll know in about 4 weeks which ones are available to pet homes and then I'm set to go out and meet them  They are at 3 1/2 weeks in the picture, and it's been a week since then so I'm eagerly awaiting my next puppy update! Patience truly is a virtue... thank goodness for dogforums or I would have no outlet for my dog obessions


----------



## doggone6

Ummm.the third one appears to have the best earset. All are darling! Keep me posted.


----------



## pmh

I had a shih Tzu for 14 years, she died this past March. But when I took her to the groomers when we lived in the city, they always asked if we wanted a 1/4 inch, 1/2 inch or inch cut etc. We kept ours in the 'teddy bear' cut most of the time. Occassionaly if she got into something and got a mat, then we would clip her down. Then the past few years, she was getting old and we kept her clipped really short as it was more comfortable for her.

At the end of June we will have two new little Shih Tzu girls coming to live with us. I hope to learn how to groom them myself. Since we live in a rural area now, and not many groomers know how to clip Shih Tzu.


----------



## Franny Glass

When it comes to shih-tzu, the possibilities are all but endless. I groom one to have what I call "Hammer Pants". His body is short but his head and legs are long. I think it looks somewhat ridiculous, but the owner likes it, and I guess it does have charm.

I have a shih-tzu and a lhasa apso mix. I clip both their bodies with a #7 blade, their faces with a #10 blade, and I scissor their tails (I leave the tails long). They both have mohawks as well, but the shih-tzu's never stands up properly and looks more like a flower on his head than a mohawk (adorable, I think). The lhasa mix has a very nice coat that would probably be gorgeous long, but as he is prone to FAD and other skin allergies, I clip him short for comfort. The shih-tzu (who I sincerely doubt is a purebred shih-tzu, not that I care) has a very thin crunchy outer coat and an even thinner crunchier undercoat. I'm sure he'd look awful in coat, but all is well as he is also clipped short for the ease of caring for skin allergy symptoms.


----------



## micki

my dogs are clipped now but Joy was never clipped for 7 years just a sanitary trim and feet








.Here are pics of Smooch growing into his coat and him clipped this year.FooFoo's sister never cut in 2 years and allowed to play in mud and all that stuff.


----------



## groomerwantabe

My shih tzu's hair was kept about mid length. I washed and bathed her every two week or so and tried to brush her out atleast once a week and she really wasn't bad about getting tankles.


----------



## .:i_love_amos:.

we keep jj's hair well we shave him bald in the summer...

in the winter we keep it about medium length...so he can stay warm!


----------



## MyRescueCrew

I usually tell the groomer to give Jake, my shih tzu, a regular shih tzu type puppy cut. However, Jake is getting older, his athritis is horrible, and he has very bad allergies and seems miserable lately. His grooming appointment is tomorrow and I am going to tell them to shave him completely bald -- body, ears, face and all, except for his tail. Someone told me they'll probably use like a #10 blade, which I'm clueless on blades. Anyways, he probably won't look picture perfect that way, however I know he'll feel tons better.


----------



## Yvette

Well, FINALLY! 
I can add to this one too! I have been waiting for a longered little dog & I finally got one! He is 8 months old & was shaved down completely.
No ears, no tail, nothing.
He's looks to be 8 wks due. My daughter wants him to be in a long coat.
Yeah, right.  I am a dog groomer too & live in the country.
I am going to try what we call the lamb clip here. full legs, ears, tail & legs.
Only I would like to try to do somethings differently. At work, when we leave a cap, my boss always trims the eyebrows way back & tends to flatten the cap down. I want Tux to have a visor & for the cap to stand up some.
For his feet, I would like to try something like poodles feet & have the leg hair long enough to hide his feet. I really hate those matts in between the toes!


----------



## micki

Yvette- I do that poodle foot thing on my friend's maltese. I use a scrunci to hold back the leg hair and then shave the foot and when you let the hair loose it hides the shaved foot. Much easier to deal with.
My Smooch is shaved with a #10 blade in that short pic above


----------



## Yvette

Thanx for that tip! I'll try that next time. 
Wow! Do I have my work cut out for me!
Well, I just finished him. Apparently he never had his ears pluck or pads done!
He was a mad man! Thank goodness I know had had to be done! Poor boy. 
He had a time with his face too. I cut it down short. Similar to a Poodle again. He had staining on his mouth & eyes. He looks alot better. He was very happy when I was done! LOL


----------



## Yvette

Tux is growing out very nicely. I've been working on his face, feet & ears. He's getting use to it too. 
My Aunt fell in love with him & thinks he feels like a stuffed animal! LOL
She asked if I could keep an eye out for another one, until I showed her a picture of what he is really suppose to look like.  She changed her mind.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Yvette said:


> Tux is growing out very nicely. I've been working on his face, feet & ears. He's getting use to it too.
> My Aunt fell in love with him & thinks he feels like a stuffed animal! LOL
> She asked if I could keep an eye out for another one, until I showed her a picture of what he is really suppose to look like.  She changed her mind.


Do you mean a picture of one in full coat?


----------



## Giswald Archibald

My Shih Tzu is 4 months old and I have choosen to grow his coat long. I brush him everyday and he gets a bath every 2-4 weeks. It seems that no matter how much I brush/bathe him, he always looks scruffy and greasy. 10min after I'm done brushing him... it's looks like I never did. Funny enough I have no problems with mats. He just looks like a mutt all the time.
Any tips?


----------



## Beethoven

My Shih Tzu is four months (and a day! ) and I love the short hair. right now it's getting a little longer and he looks like a giant fluff ball. I never have liked the look of the long hair, and knowing my boy and his obsession with hair, my guess is he'd try to eat it all the time anyways haha.


----------

